# Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch



## stieglitz (29 August 2006)

Gutes Deutsch, gute Geschichte, müsste doch mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn man damit nicht richtig Kohle ziehen kann 


> r.J.Hans
> Hans Estate.
> 47 Strand Street,
> Cape Town 8001
> ...


----------



## Hans Der Driver (29 August 2006)

*AW: Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch*

Hört denn dieser Blödsinn niemals auf? Aber recht unterhaltsam und tatsächlich ziemlich dicht an der Rechtschreibreform!


----------



## stieglitz (29 August 2006)

*AW: Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch*



			
				Hans Der Driver schrieb:
			
		

> Hört denn dieser Blödsinn niemals auf?


Nö, hört nicht auf, solange immer noch Leute darauf reinfallen.
:wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2006)

*AW: Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch*

Nunja, um äusserste Diskretion wird in diesen Briefen immer gebeten. Darum gebe ich immer an, mir die Kohle per Western Union rüberzuschicken. Seitdem hat sich der Kram in meinem Postfach drastisch reduziert. Mach mir aus diesem Briefen immer den vollen Witz und halte sie alle bis zum Abwinken hin. Phantasie ist gefragt Leute. Beschäftigt die Mugu's :lol:


----------



## Unregistriert --> Tommy (6 September 2006)

*AW: Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch*

Also die Herren,

bleibt doch mal ernst.
Die angegebene Adresse der verehrten Dame ist die gleich wie die der Deutsch-Afrikanischen handelskammer. Die residieren quasi Tür an Tür.
Das ist sicherlich seriös. 
Ich habe auf das Schreiben geantwortet. Nach 1 Tag erhielt ich wieder eine mail, mit einem Foto dabei. Die "dottoressa" sieht sehr attraktiv aus. Ich werde mich irgendwie an sie ranmachen. Ich habe günstige tickets bei der LH und werde mal runterfliegen. Ich melde mich vor her pe rmail an. Ich biete an, gleich einen der verschlossenen Koffer mitzunehmen.

Hoffentlich in Kürze dann mehr von meinem trip.

Jungs denkt mal darüber nach, so ne offerte kriegste so schnell nicht wieder.

Tommy


----------



## SEP (6 September 2006)

*AW: Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch*



			
				Unregistriert --> Tommy schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Herren,
> 
> bleibt doch mal ernst.
> Die angegebene Adresse der verehrten Dame ist die gleich wie die der Deutsch-Afrikanischen handelskammer. Die residieren quasi Tür an Tür.
> ...


:vlol:

Sehr schön - sogar der klassische Schreibstil!


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2006)

*AW: Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch*



			
				Unregistriert --> Tommy schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die residieren quasi Tür an Tür.
> Das ist sicherlich seriös.
> Ich habe auf das Schreiben geantwortet. Nach 1 Tag erhielt ich wieder eine mail, mit einem Foto dabei. Die "dottoressa" sieht sehr attraktiv aus.


Sche... , irgendwie mach ich immer was falsch. An mir geht da grosse Glück immer vorbei. Stell doch mal das sexy Bild von der Dame hier ein, damit ich mein Unglück richtig erfassen kann.


----------



## Unregistriert --> Tommy (8 September 2006)

*AW: Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch*

stieglitz,

Bild reinstellen: gerne. Die Lady will ich hier niemanden vorenthalten.
Geht das mit dem Bild rein? Wie?

Ich soll in den nächsten tagen die Tel.Nr. von dem Assistenten erhalten. Dann sehn wir weiter.
Habe der werten Dame in SA auch meinen Besuch angeboten, um vor Ort zu helfen. Habe Freunde in Port Elizabeth, die ich demnächst besuchen werde.

Wenn jemand in Not ist, muß man helfen. Wir sind HEUTE (heutzutage) so eng weltweit vernetzt, daß es egal ist, ob ich nem Nachbar helfe oder einer reichen Lady in SA. Aber trotzdem, den Anteil verdiene ich mir. Dafür werde ich sorgen.

Tommy


----------



## webwatcher (8 September 2006)

*AW: Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch*



			
				Unregistriert --> Tommy schrieb:
			
		

> Geht das mit dem Bild rein? Wie?


Anmelden, leider sind Restriktionen notwendig geworden um  Trolle  in Grenzen zu halten.

ww


----------



## Greenhorn (20 September 2006)

*AW: Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch*



Unregistriert --> Tommy schrieb:


> Wenn jemand in Not ist, muß man helfen. Wir sind HEUTE (heutzutage) so eng weltweit vernetzt, daß es egal ist, ob ich nem Nachbar helfe oder einer reichen Lady in SA.


Sir, Sie sind ein echter Gentleman. 

Das mußte jetzt einfach mal gesagt werden


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2006)

*AW: Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch*

Gelobt seien alle, die anderen in die Schuhe reinhelfen :lol:


----------



## nucifraga (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch*

hats denn schon geklappt mit der lady?


----------



## stieglitz (14 November 2006)

*AW: Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch*

Meine Mugu Mails lösch ich ja seit langem meist ungelesen und kommentarlos, aber das hier ist mal wieder etwas anders, erstens recht gutes Deutsch und alles Beteiligten haben deutsche Namen. Die zu "beerbenden" sind bei einem  Flugzeugabsturz ums Leben gekommen. Es wird ein Link gelegt zu einer Liste der Verunglückten.
Ist dieser Link nun eine gefakte Seite?
Hier ein kurzer Ausriss aus der Mail, den Rest schnk ich mir, immer das gleiche bla bla:


> Als Erstes moechte ich mich bei ihnen vorstellen. Mein Name ist Dr. Chris Albert, ein Manager bei der Standard Bank South-Africa PLC, Johannesburg. Ich kam an ihren Namen durch meine Suche nach eine entsprechenden Person,um eine sehr vertrauliche Angelegenheit abzuwickeln, die die Übertragung von einer betraechtlichen Summe Geld,welches aus einer Erbschaft stammt,zurFolge haette.
> 
> Hier nun mein Vorschlag: Ein Ausländer,der verstorbene Ingenieur Dieter Weber, ein Diamant Haendler aus Suedafrika, kam 1999 bei einem Flugzeugunglueck 1999 (mit Flug von Frankreich Flug AF 4590) ums Leben mit seiner Ehefrau Frau Gisela Weber. mit anderen Passagieren An Bord bestätigen es an dies Web-Seite: h**p://www.brothermichael.com/departed/concorde.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2006)

*AW: Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Ist dieser Link nun eine gefakte Seite?


kuck dir die Domain brothermichael.com mit  Whois an:  
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/index.php
das dürfte die Frage abschließend beantworten


----------



## stieglitz (14 November 2006)

*AW: Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> kuck dir die Domain brothermichael.com mit  Whois an:
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/index.php
> das dürfte die Frage abschließend beantworten


Sorry, bin blöd versteh das nicht.
Und vielleicht sind noch viele andere da, die das nicht nicht kappieren.
Tu uns mal den Gefallen und erklär das allegemeinverständlich.
Danke!


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2006)

*AW: Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch*

Whois  liefert 


> Domain Name: BROTHERMICHAEL.COM
> Registrar: AAAQ.COM, INC.
> Whois Server: whois.aaaq.com
> Referral URL: http://www.aaaq.com


http://whois.aaaq.com/whois.cgi  liefert 


> Not found brothermichael.com Tue Nov 14 13:23:29 PST 2006


nicht gerade besonders vertrauenerweckend...

hier wird auch über den Mist berichtet
http://www.joewein.net/419/emails/2006-01/28/438676.13.htm


> France-Fluges AF 4590. } mit anderen Passagieren an Bord als Sie Bestätigen
> Sie es Ihr Selbst an dieser Web-Seite:
> ht*p://www.brothermichael.com/departed/concorde.html


http://www.klarinette24.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=10397&sid=43e6c68d2c2238f6580f8f16221fde93


> DAS ist mit Sicherheit das beste, liege immer noch unter dem Schreibtisch vor Lachen Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy


und dann wird der Brief zitiert

PS: die IP, die Ping liefert: 66.113.130.200 


> NetRange: 66.113.128.0 - 66.113.255.255
> OrgName: Hostway Corporation
> OrgID: HSWY
> Address: 1 N. State St.
> ...


das ist aber nur der Provider
http://www.hostway.com/


----------



## KatzenHai (4 März 2009)

*AW: Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch*

Der Deutschlehrer-Mugu hat wieder Geld anzubieten - bei einem Freund ging dies hier ein:


> Lieber Freund,
> 
> Ich entschuldige mich, dass ich Ihnen diese Nachricht auf diesem Wege
> zukommen lasse, da wir uns noch nicht kennen. Aber wenn Sie ihr die
> ...


----------



## Heiko (4 März 2009)

*AW: Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch*

Es ist schön zu sehen, dass die das eingenommene Geld für die Weiterbildung genutzt haben. Vielleicht lässt sich ja das überwiesene Geld als Entwicklungshilfe von der Steuer absetzen...


----------



## Devilfrank (4 März 2009)

*AW: Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch*

Oder als Konjunkturpaket III verwurschteln.
:auslach:


----------



## Heiko (4 März 2009)

*AW: Mein Mugu spricht richtig gut Deutsch*

Dann muß das Geld aber im Land bleiben oder bestenfalls in die USA gespendet werden


----------

